# Bobby Flay's Throwdown!



## chef trance (Mar 27, 2008)

For any of you food lovers that hasn't watched Bobby Flay's Throw down on the Food channel, please do so haha. That is by far the coolest food show I've ever seen. :]


----------



## levi (Mar 15, 2008)

I like the Ace of Cakes the best.


----------



## chef trance (Mar 27, 2008)

oh yeah bro ace of cakes is my other favorite :]


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't particularly like many of the "Men's Men" characters on the food network. 

Bobby Flay's restaurant in nyc was a real disappointment so I don't take his cooking seriously anymore.

Ace of Cakes - DUUUUDE! Cake decoration is not so appealing to me. I don't like playing and manipulating food like that. Fondant does not taste good to me. I really miss Jacque Torres he was extraordinary at what he did.

Guy - does anyone else think this guy is entertaining? I find him obnoxious... someone get him a case to put his sunglasses in!

Not all the guys are bad. I miss Mario - truly knowledgeable and the recipies WORK. I don't enjoy watching Emeril but I do like some of his recipies. Tyler and Alton are also worth watching.

JAMIE OLIVER IS THE MOST INSPIRING CHEF!


----------



## grlcbrkmyginsu (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm sorry but I can't stand Mario Batali or Tyler Florence. Mario may be able to cook but he's such a pretentious blowhard and Tyler is just a... I don't know, I just don't like him. I love Alton Brown especially since I started seeing him on the other shows (Next Iron Chef and Feasting on Asphalt) because his whole dry dickhead attitude came out. I kinda like Guy but I think that's just because he reminds me of my brother, otherwise he's a bit annoying. Oh, and Robert Irvine is the man, nuff said.

P.S. Is Anthony Bourdain back on food network? I can't find any of his shows anymore and that guy is my favorite food celebrity.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

You can currently find Tony on the Travel Channel. Now that is a great show! One of my lottery dreams is to hire Tony and just have him as a travel guide!


----------



## grlcbrkmyginsu (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks. I think I'm gonna check out the travel channel to see when he's on. I still think it's funny that the one fruit Andrew Zimmer can't seem to eat (that stinky fruity whose name escapes me) is one of Tony B's favorite delicacies.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

I like Anthony Bourdain, Tyler Florence, and Mario Batali.


Who I can no longer stand (other than Rachel Ray) is Bobby Flay. It seems like every time I turn on Foodnetwork, I have a choice of Bobby Flay, a non-cooking show, Bobby Flay, Bobby Flay, Bobby Flay, or Bobby Flay.

And if I missed Bobby Flay, I can catch him on Iron Chef (in case I missed him). 


Foodnetwork = Bobby Flay Bobby Flay Bobby Flay Bobby Flay Bobby Flay Bobby Flay Bobby Flay Bobby Flay, Ad Nauseum...















I officially hate anything associated with Bobby Flay, due to total overdose. Thanks Food Network!
Never used to have anything against the guy, but now, Bobby Flay sucks!











Bobby Flay! Bobby Flay! Food Network Bobby Flay! You love Bobby Flay! Have Some more Bobby Flay! Bobby Flay!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

durian possibly.
don't have a television and apparently am not missing too much.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome to the club,shroomgirl!!!


Actually we do have a TV (to play the dvd's on). The remote's been lost since we can remember, actually I think it was buried in the green couch, but we got rid of the couch 8 or 9 years ago....


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Bobby Flay rules, how could you not like Boy Meets Grill?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Very easy not to like. Just go to Mesa Grill in manhattan and you'll be dissappointed like I was.

I think Rachel Ray is on overkill for me. Magazines, shows, 30 minutes here, 30 minutes there, I can't stand her. Oddly some of her recipes are nice, but the way she delivers and dumbs everything down is insane.

Even more annoying is Sandra what'sername that uses all that prepackaged food to create something that tastes awful.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Very easy not to like. Just go to Mesa Grill in manhattan and you'll be dissappointed like I was.
>>Why were you disappointed? Seems his food would be at least good if not great or excellent

I think Rachel Ray is on overkill for me. Magazines, shows, 30 minutes here, 30 minutes there, I can't stand her. Oddly some of her recipes are nice, but the way she delivers and dumbs everything down is insane.
>>True, I tivo her but only watch a few of them if she has something that looks good

I'd have to say Wolfgang Puck is one of my favorite food network chefs.


----------

